# Tristate Chat thread........Chat with smokers in the Tristate



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Just thought I would start a chat thread for people. May be easier to make friends and find locals in your area.......


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Let me know what you guys think of the idea......


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Why create borders?


----------



## anthonybkny (Jul 22, 2016)

Brooklyn here


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

anthonybkny said:


> Brooklyn here


On Long Island here.......near Huntington. Where in Brooklyn?


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Stogiepuffer said:


> Why create borders?


Where R u? lol


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone else in the Tristate??


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Kyle Lukas said:


> Where R u? lol


Delmarva..


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Stogiepuffer said:


> Delmarva..


Oh ok.....


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Where is everyone?? lol


----------

